# Schecter Hellraiser C-8 Vid



## Adam (Jan 16, 2009)

YouTube - Schecter Hellraiser C-8 8 String Guitar


----------



## slay (Jan 16, 2009)

sweet, thanks


----------



## Adam (Jan 16, 2009)

It sounds pretty good, might have to pick one up. I have to have one 8 string in my collection thats actually tuned F#-E rather my current 8's tuned to B-A.


----------



## Groff (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## slay (Jan 16, 2009)

goddamn does it ever sound good. I never heard an 8 string sound that good before. Every vid of the 8 string RG sounded muddy compared to that. 

I always thought i would never want an 8 string but that vid is pretty appealing.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 16, 2009)

HOLY SHIT. I thought that was gonna sound a bit muddy with the Mahg and shorter scale but they pulled it off.

If I get an 8 that's more than likely going to be it. Awesome sound! Thanks for the video man!


----------



## Galius (Jan 16, 2009)

THOSE BASTARDS!!! This better not be the one they are sending to me. I WANT MINE UNTOUCHED! It was shipped today so I should have it by tuesday hopefully.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 16, 2009)

Galius said:


> THOSE BASTARDS!!! This better not be the one they are sending to me. I WANT MINE UNTOUCHED! It was shipped today so I should have it by tuesday hopefully.



You lucky jerk .

I wants a full review and a lot of pics/vids, pwease


----------



## Galius (Jan 16, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> You lucky jerk .
> 
> I wants a full review and a lot of pics/vids, pwease


 
Oh you can count on it. If this one goes over well I would like to pick up an Intrepid Pro when I get the chance. I like to use more simple guitars for shows because im afraid im going to ruin the pretty ones . But depending on the feel of each and the situation I might sell one of them down the line. I guess I will have to wait and see.

Also for all the people nitpicking the scale length the guy says the strings arent flubby. I figured it would be just fine since its an inch more than the ESPs and only 1/2 in shorter than the Ibanez. Im glad the scale lenght seems to be working fine because it will probly feel just like my main Damien 7 with the same scale length.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 16, 2009)

Galius said:


> Oh you can count on it. If this one goes over well I would like to pick up an Intrepid Pro when I get the chance. I like to use more simple guitars for shows because im afraid im going to ruin the pretty ones . But depending on the feel of each and the situation I might sell one of them down the line. I guess I will have to wait and see.
> 
> Also for all the people nitpicking the scale length the guy says the strings arent flubby. *I figured it would be just fine* since its an inch more than the ESPs and only 1/2 in shorter than the Ibanez. Im glad the scale lenght seems to be working fine because it will probly feel just like my main Damien 7 with the same scale length.



Yeah you and me both. I mean I think it'd be better if it was something like 28" but I hated how people were making it out like "OMG it's only 26.5 it's shite nao!!!11!one!!1google". A half inch isn't gonna kill it, and it's going to make it more marketable to people who don't understand longer scale = better sound and people who just want an 8 but don't want to adjust to some crazy long scale.

My biggest worry was the full mahogany body, really. Glad to see it sounds amazing


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 16, 2009)

I thought that tone kinda sucked, but it seems like the guitar was doing all right on its end of it. I still kind of want to get one of these to add a low G to my C-F tuning.


----------



## Galius (Jan 16, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Yeah you and me both. I mean I think it'd be better if it was something like 28" but I hated how people were making it out like "OMG it's only 26.5 it's shite nao!!!11!one!!1google". A half inch isn't gonna kill it, and it's going to make it more marketable to people who don't understand longer scale = better sound and people who just want an 8 but don't want to adjust to some crazy long scale.
> 
> My biggest worry was the full mahogany body, really. Glad to see it sounds amazing


 
Most of the people who own the Ibanez say that its more than fine with only having the 27in. I know personally that the lenght wont be an issue for me. Ive had shorter scale guitars sound just as good as longer scale. What was your worry about the mahogany? I have had quite a few mahogany guitars that yielded excellent sound. It all comes down to build and preference as well though. I dont see the scal length as being a marketable thing though. Im sure they were just trying to stick with the same lenght as their current 7 strings as long as it worked well with an 8.



TomAwesome said:


> I thought that tone kinda sucked, but it seems like the guitar was doing all right on its end of it. I still kind of want to get one of these to add a low G to my C-F tuning.


 
It was probly the dildos Marshall he was using LOL. I know it will sound good through my rig since its the 8 string version of the pickups im already using.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 16, 2009)

Galius said:


> Most of the people who own the Ibanez say that its more than fine with only having the 27in. I know personally that the lenght wont be an issue for me. Ive had shorter scale guitars sound just as good as longer scale. What was your worry about the mahogany? I have had quite a few mahogany guitars that yielded excellent sound. It all comes down to build and preference as well though. I dont see the scal length as being a marketable thing though. Im sure they were just trying to stick with the same lenght as their current 7 strings as long as it worked well with an 8.



My thing with Mahogany was just that it tends to get a little muddy with lower tunings (such as with ERG's) but I actually think that's one of the clearest sounding 8 strings I've heard. If that's not my next guitar, I'll definately have it eventually (dibs if you sell yours! )


----------



## Galius (Jan 16, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> My thing with Mahogany was just that it tends to get a little muddy with lower tunings (such as with ERG's) but I actually think that's one of the clearest sounding 8 strings I've heard. If that's not my next guitar, I'll definately have it eventually (dibs if you sell yours! )


 
By the looks of your savings for a guitar youre all set. PGS sold like 3 on ebay for 899 with a hard case and free shipping so you cant go too wrong. Either way its my 1st 8 string so I cant say I know if any of these things will make or break it as with all 1st time 8 stringers. Im just going by what I know from my experience. Plus Schecter always seems right on with every guitar ive played from them.

I dont know what the hell the deal is but the countdown that the Schecter site had going counted down to zero and now says "have a great 2020" and then the site pops up a google homepage. Wierd.


----------



## somn (Jan 17, 2009)

i dont see the c-8 on the site i sent another e-mail to drum city guitar land about if they were a limited run ill post there reply but wooooow i love it more now with that vid thanks for posting it man

it seems that some of the sevens now have locking tuners cool


----------



## Galius (Jan 17, 2009)

somn said:


> i dont see the c-8 on the site i sent another e-mail to drum city guitar land about if they were a limited run ill post there reply but wooooow i love it more now with that vid thanks for posting it man
> 
> it seems that some of the sevens now have locking tuners cool


 
Schecter Hellraiser C-8 8 String Guitar

In Stock


----------



## renzoip (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice, so far Im liking it better than the Ibanez RG2228 I tried. I'll have to wait til is at my local shop to try it out!


----------



## somn (Jan 17, 2009)

Galius said:


> Schecter Hellraiser C-8 8 String Guitar
> 
> In Stock




Awwwww yeah I just can't find it on schecters site I was wondering if they had any other color other than red


----------



## darren (Jan 17, 2009)

Great sounding (and great-looking) guitar!


----------



## yevetz (Jan 17, 2009)

thanks


----------



## _detox (Jan 17, 2009)

Why do the reviewers always have to play bluesy stuff only for their test runs?


----------



## foreverburn (Jan 17, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> I thought that tone kinda sucked, but it seems like the guitar was doing all right on its end of it. I still kind of want to get one of these to add a low G to my C-F tuning.



Part of the reason the tone sucked is because some Jam Band loser was playing it. He doesn't have any reason to play an 8 but probably got one for free when he went to NAMM.

Also, they don't have the C8 in their lineup on the schecter website, which confuses the shit out of me.


----------



## gaunten (Jan 17, 2009)

wow, that clean stuff at about 2:43 was really nice sounding.
and the distorted sounded pretty ok as well


----------



## Tombinator (Jan 17, 2009)

gaunten said:


> wow, that clean stuff at about 2:43 was really nice sounding.
> and the distorted sounded pretty ok as well



Yeah, seems like a reversal in what is usually expected from EMG's. But, I guess it also translates also to the amp settings as well.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 17, 2009)

Siiiiiick! Makes me want that thing even more. That guy is a pretty sick riffer too.


----------



## foreverburn (Jan 18, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Siiiiiick! Makes me want that thing even more. That guy is a pretty sick riffer too.



No that guy sucks. Who plays lame shit like that on an 8.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 18, 2009)

foreverburn said:


> No that guy sucks. Who plays lame shit like that on an 8.



Yeah, seriously, who the fuck plays the music THEY want to play? Gay. 

Come on, dude.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 18, 2009)

eh I didn't think he was that bad. The guitar sounds pretty nice too.


----------



## Napalm (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah I'm super amazed as well...Pro guitar shop is right near my house and I just recently learned that they had changed there name. They use to be called Stompbox music...A little off topic sorry that guitar rules Id definitely like to see some photos once anyone receives it.


----------



## Herrseigneur (Jan 18, 2009)

Never been attracted by a Schecter before
I feel like cheating on myself


----------



## El Caco (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow it looks like I need my hearing tested, the distorted stuff on the lower strings sounded terrible to me.


----------



## somn (Jan 18, 2009)

Napalm said:


> Yeah I'm super amazed as well...Pro guitar shop is right near my house and I just recently learned that they had changed there name. They use to be called Stompbox music...A little off topic sorry that guitar rules Id definitely like to see some photos once anyone receives it.



cool maby you could ask if it was a limited run or a full prodution i had emails from dcgl and pro guitar shop asking but i had erased them i got to wait till monday for my new reply if they do i hope they offer it in other body styles like the tempest that would rock man 

the only places i can find them is thoses 2 places they are spoken of in a few other sites but i cant find them for sale anywhere else 

ill post pics when i get mine on tuesday


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 18, 2009)

s7eve said:


> Wow it looks like I need my hearing tested, the distorted stuff on the lower strings sounded terrible to me.



+1. It was a bit fuzzy. Call me a Meshuggah fanboy, but more djent needed


----------



## Galius (Jan 18, 2009)

s7eve said:


> Wow it looks like I need my hearing tested, the distorted stuff on the lower strings sounded terrible to me.


 
Im sure there were many factors to it not sounding the best, the Marshall being one. Aside from the different woods that all of these companies are using most of them are using the same EMG pickups. So if it for some reason sounds bad then they all sound bad.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 18, 2009)

Galius said:


> Im sure there were many factors to it not sounding the best, the Marshall being one.



+1 It looked like he was using one of the plexi-ish Marshalls which to me does not scream "tight high gain" tone.  That aside, it actually sounds pretty sweet and considering the hardware and the price-point I think Schecter did a pretty sweet job with this one. Not going to buy an eight as I played one and found it was cool but not for me.


----------



## Giamatti (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm sorry if this question has been asked before, but after having a browse I couldn't find any uk/euro dealers that have a c8 in stock. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Galius (Jan 18, 2009)

Giamatti said:


> I'm sorry if this question has been asked before, but after having a browse I couldn't find any uk/euro dealers that have a c8 in stock. Can anyone help me out?


 
As of now we have only found www.drumcityguitarland.com and www.proguitarshop.com have had them in stock or are currently in stock. Both are US dealers though. As of now we are unsure if these are new for 2009 or a limited production number since they are nowhere on Schecters new 09 lineup on the official website.


----------



## XxXPete (Jan 19, 2009)

Guys..whats the scale on it, and list? thx


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 19, 2009)

It has a 26.5" scale and seems to be going for about $900. There's another thread or two about this guitar here, so a search might get you more information.


----------



## GazPots (Jan 19, 2009)

s7eve said:


> Wow it looks like I need my hearing tested, the distorted stuff on the lower strings sounded terrible to me.





HighGain510 said:


> +1 It looked like he was using one of the plexi-ish Marshalls which to me does not scream "tight high gain" tone.




I have to agree. I also showed it to a bandmate and he didn't like it either.


Perhaps it was the amp, perhaps it was a combo of guitar and amp. Just need to wait and see some more reviews.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah I get the feeling that if you played that through an Engl or something with a similar low end that it would sound much better. I find that even though I'm still not huge on active pickups the EMG 808 doesn't sound as bad as the 707 does, IMO of course.


----------



## foreverburn (Jan 19, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Yeah, seriously, who the fuck plays the music THEY want to play? Gay.
> 
> Come on, dude.



Alright. You win that one. I do have to say that it wasn't a good demonstration for people that want to play metal on it though.



caughtinamosh said:


> +1. It was a bit fuzzy. Call me a Meshuggah fanboy, but more djent needed



The dude was playing it through a marshall. Lets wait and see what someone playing it through a real rig gets it to sound like. You guys crack me up too because in the end you will all aspire to have the exact same guitar tone. "It doesn't sound like bulb or meshuggah so it's crap" =)


----------



## Groff (Jan 19, 2009)

foreverburn said:


> The dude was playing it through a marshall. Lets wait and see what someone playing it through a real rig gets it to sound like.



I thought his tone was pretty damn sweet, he's playing through one hell of a Marshall.


----------



## Groff (Jan 19, 2009)

foreverburn said:


> Also, they don't have the C8 in their lineup on the schecter website, which confuses the shit out of me.



Wait another week or so when they update their website with all their new NAMM stuff.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 19, 2009)

I thought the tone was sweet as well until he got down to the low notes but I do agree that we need to see more clips. I was just surprised that everyone was going on about how great it sounds and I thought, are they hearing what I'm hearing? Those low notes sound terrible to me.


----------



## foreverburn (Jan 19, 2009)

s7eve said:


> I thought the tone was sweet as well until he got down to the low notes but I do agree that we need to see more clips. I was just surprised that everyone was going on about how great it sounds and I thought, are they hearing what I'm hearing? Those low notes sound terrible to me.



I really think that it is the rig he's playing it through that is making it sound unappealing to some people. I myself don't think that the guitar sounds too bad other than I don't like the tone that guy is using. It seems rock solid from what I saw in the video. Lets not forget that it probably has stock strings on it, and you can easily replace those with gauges that you prefer and that are better than the string that come on it.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice guitar ,farty low notes . I think he needs a different cab!
Anyways ,it looks solid and well balanced.


----------



## foreverburn (Jan 19, 2009)

daemon barbeque said:


> Nice guitar ,farty low notes . I think he needs a different cab!
> Anyways ,it looks solid and well balanced.



I'll second that, and it has been my experience with marshall cabs when you try to use them for low tuned stuff they tend to fart out on you. I was going to use my buddy's marshall cab in the studio but every time I muted a lower note it sounded horrible.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jan 19, 2009)

foreverburn said:


> I'll second that, and it has been my experience with marshall cabs when you try to use them for low tuned stuff they tend to fart out on you. I was going to use my buddy's marshall cab in the studio but every time I muted a lower note it sounded horrible.



I had the same experience with my bandmates Jcm 900... It's simply not made for tight low notes.


----------



## somn (Jan 19, 2009)

i got the reply


----------



## yevetz (Jan 19, 2009)

50? WTF?


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 19, 2009)

somn said:


> i got the reply



Fail.


----------



## somn (Jan 19, 2009)

yevetz said:


> 50? WTF?





well there still sum for sale but yeah i was hoping to get another one in black


----------



## Galius (Jan 19, 2009)

somn said:


> i got the reply


 
Hmmm. Could be kinda cool just sticking with this one in that case since you know not many people will have them.


----------



## somn (Jan 19, 2009)

Galius said:


> Hmmm. Could be kinda cool just sticking with this one in that case since you know not many people will have them.



Yeah man I know what u mean still maybe they will do them later


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 19, 2009)

somn said:


> Yeah man I know what u mean still maybe they will do them later



Yeah they're going to see how people respond to them then from that they'll decide whether or not to continue and expand the line or wait for 8 strings to pick up a bit more popularity is what I've heard. And I knew they were a limited run but 50?!?! Geez, I figured they'd make about 500, ten times that. Guess not.


----------



## 70Seven (Jan 19, 2009)

That screen shot make me want an iPhone more than a C-8.


----------



## Galius (Jan 19, 2009)

70Seven said:


> That screen shot make me want an iPhone more than a C-8.


 
LOL, I always hear Best Buy salesmen talking people out of the iphone.


----------



## somn (Jan 19, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Yeah they're going to see how people respond to them then from that they'll decide whether or not to continue and expand the line or wait for 8 strings to pick up a bit more popularity is what I've heard. And I knew they were a limited run but 50?!?! Geez, I figured they'd make about 500, ten times that. Guess not.



can you post up the link on that info i wanna read it too man lol its a itouch ipod i wasnt really that into the i phone there both the same except i cant call or take pics

man i cant find much online about them


----------

